# What is this invert?



## dvanbramer88 (Jul 23, 2011)

Sorry for the bad pic. The white spots are not eyes. It looks like a one sided clam if that helps. It's brown, has a "foot" and 2 little tentacles. And it's moving...


EDIT: Would anyone agree this is a Stomatella Snail?


----------



## dvanbramer88 (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## dvanbramer88 (Jul 23, 2011)

Some sort of slug/snail?


----------



## Sully (Oct 31, 2012)

Limpet or maybe a baby snail?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Man, really hard to tell, but don't take this for certain. Maybe a Sea Slug. Limpets have shells, so I don't think its a Limpet.


----------



## dvanbramer88 (Jul 23, 2011)

I googled limpets and agree it's not one. Defiantly no shell like that. But based off my poor description, that is what would pop into my mind so good call guys. 

I didn't really see any sea slug pictures that resembled this guy. But from my couple minutes of searching I gathered that they are common hitch hikers. 

I think it is a Stomatella Snail based off of color and the shape/appearance of the "shell" portion.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Stomatella it is then. Cool looking thingy.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

1^ with stomatella.Slug type creature with 1/2 shell.They're a good thing and should multiply.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Can't really make out the shell there, thats why it wasn't my first guess.


----------

